# Drums?



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Can Someone Please Tell What So Bad About Keeping Drum Fish?
Are They Bad Tastin Or What? Never Caught One Before But I've Hear Folks Talking Bad About Them And Tosin'em Back....(trash Fish).....? Is The Term Hear


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have had shredded "sheephead" sandwiches before. Freshwater Drum. A lady took the meat, filleted it from the bone, etc.....and cooked it and flaked it. She added bread and cream of mushroom soup/Cream of chicken soup (can't remember which). Cooked up like shredded chicken, and tasted AWESOME. Of course she was using smaller drum, in the 12-14" range.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

So Its Like A Stringy Fish?.....also I Guess Depends On How You Prepare It.......well My Mine Concern Is. Is It Safe To Eat.? I Heard Its In The Pearch Family.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

That sounds like a good sandwich tpet, might have to try that one. 

If you clean a sheephead the right way they will fry up pretty good also. You have to make sure you get all the dark meat out of them.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep shane. Forgot that one  

Yeah, they are a "safe" fish to eat. At least smaller ones. The only consumption advisory I see for them with the OEPA and the ODNR is Lake Erie, and they only recommend 1 meal per month.


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok T/tail So The Major Concern Would Be Is To Get Rid Of The Dark Meat? Which Is Prob. Bitter.... Twistertail Do You Catch And Cook Em Much....


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Ok Thanks Gents  I'll Think I'll Go To C/creek And Try One For My Self....i Know They Run Verywell There At The Damn....again Thanks!!!.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

One main criteria for palatability of sheepshead is the water that it came from. Sheepshead from good, clear high quality water is supposed to be quite tasty. 

Here's a thread on eating sheepshead: http://www.sg.ohio-state.edu/discus/messages/13/157.html?1079735417

Other links:

http://www.sfishinc.com/fisht1.htm
http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mdrumfish.html
http://www.sg.ohio-state.edu/PDFS/PUBLICATIONS/GS/GS-002.pdf


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Thats right, get rid of the red meat it gives it a strong fishy taste which is probably why most people say they are not good to eat. When you clean it leave a little meat on the skin, that is where most of the dark meat is. I dont target them but sometimes I will get a few from the Darby while fishing for smallies and I will keep them. Never ate them from Erie but I would think it would be the same, just clean them the right way. We started keeping them because we were in Michigan one year and we were fishing off a pier in Lake Huron and couldnt get any walleye or perch but were catching tons of sheephead so we thought what the heck, lets try them. We just made sure we cut out all the red meat and then fried them up, tasted great! We started fishing for them during the day after we got done steelhead fishing and would cut a gill and let them bleed and that helped with the dark meat. Worked out great, steelhead for fun in the morning and sheephead for food during the day. Bottom line is just try it for youself and see if you like em, if so its great to have a fish that is easy to catch fights good and you can keep and not worry about people giving you a hard time about keeping sport fish. I have never heard of someone getting upset because they saw someone with a stringer full of sheephead, may make fun of you a little but so what


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Good reading worm. Same contaiments as walleye, thats interesting. I might have to give the poor mans lobster a try, sounds pretty good.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

A direct quote form one of worms sites. 

Features and benefits: Sheepshead, because of their diet, and with proper care, is an excellent eating fish; as good as, if not better than the walleye. The meat is moderately firm, mild, and sweet tasting. Meat color turns snow white when cooked. Sheephead may be used as a substitute for snapper, grouper, tilapia, pike, or halibut. 


I can see a typical day on Lake Erie in the future 
Lundy "All we are getting are these stinking walleyes, what happened to all the sheephead"
Shortdrift "I know, I need some sheephead for the freezer"


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow...makin Me Hungry Fur Um....hey I've Seen Folks Just Toss Em Back..on My First Trip To C/creek..thats The First I Ever Heard Of Em..... When I Looked On Eangler Site For Fish Speiceis It Said They Were Mostly Bottom Dwellers.....around Sunkin Depbre And Structure Or The Dead...thats In The Waters....but I Think These Kind Were Saltwater Type.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

i think the whole anti sheepshead thing got started because people never target them and get upset when they get a tight line only to reel in a sheephead. especially since they fight much better then walleye (IMO). you think it might be a wall hanger and then its only a 4-5# sheepshead. I actually enjoy catching them, sometimes they are a nice day saver when eyes or smallies aren't hitting. they aren't a member of the perch family though, they are the only freshwater member of the drum family, thing redfish, whiting, etc. funny those are prized as food fish and people fish for them like crazy but everyone hates the freshwater one.


----------



## DanielB (Jun 15, 2004)

awww sheephead are nummy when cooked:
de bone and discard dark meat
slice into sections about the size and width of your finger
screw finger sized fish onto toothpicks and chill in fridge for hr or so
add ice to large bowl to make very cold water
bring 2 cans of beer to boil
when beer comes to boil add fish then let come to boil again
remove rinse in running cold water then place in bowl of water
after chilled fridge and make homemade shrimp sauce then have at it
taste just like shrimp


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Got a good shad recipe. lol

I do believe this the first time i have ever heard of anyone eating sheephead.

By the way welcome aboard lots of great guys here and a world of info.

Bub


----------



## JONAH (Jun 3, 2004)

WELL FELLA ITS A BUNCH OF THose baby's at c/creek...i'll try back there later after the spawn is over....i'am a bluegill and crappie/white bass fisher...I'am headinn to Rush Run this sat. this lake ranked top five in ohio for the panfish...  I'll give full Report..

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing..._run_kiser.html


----------

